# The Live-in



## tinacrabapple (Oct 5, 2014)

The Live-in

“Shut up Ares!”  He screamed as I heard a bang and a rumble of footsteps down the stairs.

“Teeeennna, “ he said as he opened the door welcoming me into shadows.  The place smelled of dampness and mildew.

I looked up into his face in order to hand him the bag, but I paused because his eyes were blood shot and his head was tremoring.

“Uhhhh, hi!” I muttered trying to compose myself.  “I made some apple crisp and a meal for Candy.”

“Apppple crissp!”  Smiling, he reached for the bag with a trembling hand.

I made eye contact with him again and gave him a side ways grin as if to say, “Yeah, you enjoy that crisp!”  

“Thanks!” He responded by looking down into the bag.  “Candy is sleeping.”

“Sure! Tell her I hope she feels better.” I opened the door without looking at him further.  Walking into the sunlight, I looked up into the trees and wondered why some people are always such a mess.


----------



## qwertyportne (Oct 9, 2014)

Interesting mix of dialog and narration but I must have missed something. Didn't seem to be finished. Was this supposed to be non-fiction? Would like to read more.


----------



## tinacrabapple (Oct 9, 2014)

There is nothing more to read- it's a quick write up of a real experience I had.


----------

